# The original Apple Logo



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I followed a link from DIGG today that shows (allegedly) Apple's original logo design, before they settled on the current one we know and love:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Originalapplelogo.jpg

If this is true, then there is a graphic designer from the 80s that needs to have his ass kicked, coz this is the worst design for a computer company's logo I have ever seen! 

- Thank The Cheese


----------



## adambyte (Sep 19, 2005)

lol. Yes, that's the original Apple logo: Sir Isac Newton sitting under an Apple tree. It's really an interesting and intricate piece of art... but, yes, a really lousy logo. Then there was the Apple shape with the rainbow stripes... and starting with the original iMac, the stripes were dropped.

As Steve Jobs said about dropping the stripes: Now, "The shape's the thing." (he compared the Apple logo to the Nike swoosh and such, when referring to the Apple logo's recognition around the world)


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

oh yeah I remember the rainbow apple. That was pretty tacky; so glad they've changed it. 

So do  you know if this original logo was ever used, or was it just something they were considering? Is there any software/hardware out there that uses the original logo, because that would be quite the collectible.


----------



## powermac (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe that appeared in some of early manuals or advertisements.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 19, 2005)

Ya young whippershnappers!!!  Always got shomethin' shmart ta shay about the Good Ol' Days of Apple!!!!

Now...let me get back to my will in AppleWorks.....on my Apple ][ no lesh!!!

::ha::

(Actually, I was sad to see the rainbow apple go.  Changing of the guard, I guess...)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's some more history for ya...


----------



## fryke (Sep 19, 2005)

And you can also see the satanistic pricing of that Apple computer on side 2: http://www.vintage.org/2000/advert-side2.gif


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

nice postings nixgeek/fryke. I wonder if those documents would be worth something today.


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2005)

An original Apple I with original doc is for such worth some $$$ today.

But even an early Apple II is worth nothing... too many were sold (tell me if I'm wrong, I have 2 here).

--------------

BTW the Apple I was very near to the Mac mini: no keyboard (the embedded keyboard was introduced with the Apple II), no monitor. And similar pricing ! (the US high-end Mac mini is $699).

--------------

Memory stick price did not change: $120.... just its capacity was multiplied by a good 128'000 ! 4 kB -> 512 MB


----------



## ora (Sep 19, 2005)

Wasn't there supposedly some apple with a motherboard signed by Jobs and Woz, or was that a myth? (have googled but didn't find anything"


----------



## ScottW (Sep 19, 2005)

I managed to get ~$500 for an Apple II Bell & Howell Edition earlier this year. Motherboard was dated 1979, it was in practically mint condition. Black case. A whopping 1 mhz. It was basically an Apple II+ with the funky keyboard that had keys in different spots.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank The Cheese said:
			
		

> n there is a graphic designer from the 80s that needs to have his ass kicked...


If you go looking for the graphic designer from the *80s* who designed that logo, you're going to be looking for a very, very, very long time... he/she doesn't exist.

Any Apple/Macintosh user should know that Apple Computer was founded in the 70s, not the 80s.

A simple search on the same site that logo was found on reveals this trivial bit of information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_computer


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2005)

ora said:
			
		

> Wasn't there supposedly some apple with a motherboard signed by Jobs and Woz, or was that a myth? (have googled but didn't find anything"



MacPlus case is signed by the whole team (in the inside).


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a mac classic that I grew up with. still works beautifully, despite being dropped down the stairs back in '92. I used to use HyperCard on it for hours and hours to make short animations. I have about 40+ floppy disks full of HyperCard crap!



> Any Apple/Macintosh user should know that Apple Computer was founded in the 70s, not the 80s.



I aplogise ElDiabloConCaca. I was born in 1982, so anying that happened before then isn't important ;p


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank The Cheese said:
			
		

> I was born in 1982, so anying that happened before then isn't important ;p


Well, with the exception of _my_ birth...


----------



## dmetzcher (Dec 3, 2005)

chevy said:
			
		

> MacPlus case is signed by the whole team (in the inside).


I thought that the first Mac had a signed case (inside), and it lived on through the few models after that, until what was in the case changed enough that many of the names started to be covered over with the guts of the machine.


----------



## sincil (Dec 20, 2005)

dmetzcher said:
			
		

> I thought that the first Mac had a signed case (inside), and it lived on through the few models after that, until what was in the case changed enough that many of the names started to be covered over with the guts of the machine.



This is correct!
Slightly more info here:
http://macfaq.org/hardware/misc.shtml


----------



## dmetzcher (Dec 23, 2005)

sincil said:
			
		

> This is correct!
> Slightly more info here:
> http://macfaq.org/hardware/misc.shtml


There's probably a story about this on folklore.org as well, because I think I read it in Andy Hertzfeld's book, Revolution in the Valley. Folklore has most of the stories in that book posted for free on the site. (Actually, I think they are all on the site, with additional ones posted after the book was released. I only bought it because I don't like reading off a screen.)


----------



## Shookster (Dec 23, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> And you can also see the satanistic pricing of that Apple computer on side 2: http://www.vintage.org/2000/advert-side2.gif



It's not just the logo that was bad:



> Byte into an Apple



I'm glad they got rid of that logo and slogan.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank The Cheese said:
			
		

> If this is true, then there is a graphic designer from the 80s that needs to have his ass kicked, coz this is the worst design for a computer company's logo I have ever seen!





			
				ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> If you go looking for the graphic designer from the 80s who designed that logo, you're going to be looking for a very, very, very long time... he/she doesn't exist. Any Apple/Macintosh user should know that Apple Computer was founded in the 70s, not the 80s.



He still deserves his ass kicked. As design goes it might suit some English cider producer, but not a piece of technical hardware.

Oh, and I hated the rainbow.


----------



## fryke (Dec 23, 2005)

Well: It's a _bit_ late for that. And since Apple has had _good_ CI design for quite a long time now, I guess the argument's rather dead.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 24, 2005)

Actually, that's true. Water under the bridge and I agree Apple has been revolutionary in its designs ever since. It's too easy to find fault in other people's efforts (he says guiltily), especially when they thought they were doing their best at the time.

However, I take the hint. May this thread rest in peace.


----------

